# Agility results from this weekend



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Great job!

You might have shorter days when you are in Open but unless things are very different in your area (I trial on CT, NY and southern MA so we may even do the same trials), when you get to Exc you buy yourself a tent so you can be comfortable all day long 

For videos, upload to Youtube and then paste the Share link into your nessage using the <insert link> icon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job ! congratulations!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awsome! I cant wait to see the videos.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. Sunrise--I'm sure we will be trialing at the same shows. I'm in SE Mass and generally stay in MA, RI, NH area. 
Cheers came along for the weekend and I must say I was VERY impressed with my 10 wk old puppy. She was perfectly happy with hanging out in her crate with her Snugga Wubba and a bully stick. I took her out for 5-10 minute sessions every couple hrs to potty her and do some work with her. I have started a blog to record her progress Training Adventures: May 2011
I'm going to edit the first post to add the video.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

:You_Rock_ Congratulations!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Lookin good out there!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Yes 3 days is a LONG trial. I rarely run 3 days and my dog is now in the excellent division. 

We are about to venture back into novice land. Hubby's pup is just about ready to take to trials.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Loved the video. Gemma looked great! We're taking foundations class so we have a ways to go but we both love it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That looked fun! Congratulations on your passes and WINS, that is awesome! Your videos were great, love watching the agility dogs. Maybe one day, I'll try it.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Congratulations! Yes 3 days is a LONG trial. I rarely run 3 days and my dog is now in the excellent division.
> 
> We are about to venture back into novice land. Hubby's pup is just about ready to take to trials.


Thanks--it was only a 2 day trial. Nevermind the dog, 3 days would be too long for me!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! What a great weekend! Her video looks great, good weaves, very nice a-frame contact, quick down on the table, all around excellent job! 5 out of 6 is a very impressive weekend!


----------

